# 1/2 in. width leash strong enough?



## Quiksilver (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I am thinking about buying a leather leash that is 6 ft x 1/2 inches. My question is, would the a 1/2 inch width be strong enough for an everyday use leash? 5/8? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

For an every day leash I think it would be fine. Though 1/2 inch will rip under less stress than a 1 inch width. I've never had a problem walking my dogs, but I have had Tessa rip a leather leash that was probably 5/8 when I tied by the leash. But I would rather the leash break than the dog choke themselves!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It isn't the width, but the stitching and rivets that make it strong. 
I like my thin leather 4' leash that is braided on both ends. 
The clasp breaking would be my only concern with my thin one. Different leads for different training/outings though.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I used 4-foot, 1/2" wide leather leashes for a couple years since I liked that they took up less space in the hands when rolled up for close walking (in stores, big events, etc). 

Just a lot easier to manage than the 6-foot, 1" ones I have now, though I've gotten accustomed to them. I ended up getting them because they finally went on sale and DH had been complaining that the thin leashes were too "wimpy looking," for such big dogs, LOL!

They never pull, so I never had to question the strength of the leashes, but they seemed sufficient for my purposes.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've only had one leash that broke at stitching or rivets, I can't remember which the leash had. I was letting Emma who is leash and collar shy run around dragging the leash, and she came back inside with only the snap attached to her collar. But I've had 2 quality leather leashes ripped by Tessa; my separation anxiety dog.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I use a 1/2" leash. I second what Onyx said.....it's the stitching, rivets, claps, etc. that make it strong. But personally my dog has never pulled with enough pressure to make me even think the leash was going to break. A leash should be more of a reminder than an actual restraint. If your dog is ripping leashes, you've got more of a problem on your hands than choosing a leash size!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The leashes were ripped when Tessa was tied by them. In one instance I had her tied inside the barn while working a horse outside, in another the leash was tied inside my car so she wouldn't jump out the window while I was working. She ripped the leash, jumped out the window and found me.

Leather is going to give before stitching or rivets are unless the rivets are faulty. With horse items we use leather because it will break in an emergency before the horse gets injured. If you are going to leave a nylon halter on a horse (as in, wearing it when you aren't with the horse) it should be one with a leather breakaway piece. Leather bridles are safer than nylon etc because it will rip if under too much stress.


----------



## jomil (Mar 21, 2010)

hi i got a lovely trainer leather lead from hide and collars i the uk all hand made mind it cost me £48.00 pound but it is worth it. It is 1 inch thick and six ft it has three rings attatched to it for different lengths.

Regards

jo 


HIDE AND COLLARS - Leather Dog Collars, Leads, Harnesses and Show Sets


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

A lot depends on the size of the dog. I have trained many large breed dogs for 30 years using a 5/8 width 6 ft. lead. I have used 1/2, 3/4 and 1" but always went back to the 5/8 width. If your only going to buy ONE lead buy a 5/8 width. You can thank me later. 

Make sure it is *rivited* and *stitched* unless you like the braided ends.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a 4' by 5/8" leather lead as my trial lead and as an all purpose obedience lead (granted the dog is not lunging or pulling during obedience).

I have several ASAT lines that are 1/2" that I use for tracking and protecting, so lots of lunging and pressure!

I have seen a supposedly high quality 5/8" leather lead snap in two, not sure what happened since a friend's dog ran off between two houses and came back dragging only 1 foot of an 8 foot lead, lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog is trained to heel with or without
a leash i'm thinking almost any width would work.



Quiksilver said:


> Hi guys, I am thinking about buying a leather leash that is 6 ft x 1/2 inches. My question is, would the a 1/2 inch width be strong enough for an everyday use leash? 5/8? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Depends on the dog and how much the dog pulls I was able to walk my 80 plus pound **** hound on a leahse that was not much wider than a piece of yarn and I could walk him one fingerd he would not chase if he was on lead. But if he knew he was off the jerk would play catch me if you can. Put he always came back when I got tired of his game. Oh how I miss him RIP


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never had a leash break anywhere but the hardware (snaps or swivels) in normal use so I don't think the width matters that much. Most of my leather leashes are 1/2" or narrower because I find them more comfortable and easier to handle. The only leather leash I've ever had break was when my dad accidentally closed my terrier's 6' training lead in the car door and we drove off like that. I don't know when it broke but when we got home we had about a third of the leash left in the car (I used it as a training tab after that!)

I usually don't use stitched leather leashes, I tend to get the ones like this:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes it should work fine. I LOVE a nice leather lead. It's what we use most, and most of our's are 1/2" or 5/8" and have held up for years and years. 

But one thing I haven't seen mentioned is since you are looking at leather is that you must make sure you take care of the leather by cleaning and conditioning it properly. Neglected leather will dry out and lose much of it's strength and resiliency, and that can easily lead to breakage in which case the thinner it is the easier it will break. No real upkeep needed for nylon or other synthetics for the most part, but you do have to take care of leather.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have one like Chicago's. I love it! 6 years old and still in perfect condition.

In several of the cases mentioned of the leash "snapping," it sounds more likely that the dog bit it in two. I know that Freya bit through a leash at the vet's office in one bite and that was a nylon one. In that case, all a wider leash would give is another couple seconds (maybe a couple more $$ out of pocket too)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Leashes can indeed snap without being bitten through. Happens all the time with those cotton leads and long lines sold at some pet stores. And can certainly happen with leather as well. Leather can dry rot over time if not taken care of and when that happens it can snap. Seen it with dog leashes, dog harnesses and also various items of horse tack that were not cared for. The ability of leather leads to hold their strength depends on not just the width but also thickness of the leather, the quality of the leather, and above all how well it is cared for.


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

In the past, our rescue has purchased and sold premier leashes. They are reasonably priced, low on hardware and no stitching to break. The ones I bought through the rescue are 5 years old and still going strong. We do not have any at the moment that I am aware of, but I found a Colorado rescue selling them.

Colorado Greyhound Adoption - Latigo Braided Leather 6' Leash


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If your dog pulls, I don't recommend a thinner leash. If he doesn't, it really doesn't matter. 

I have (had) a 6' 1/2 inch leather with the twists at the ends, and Frag doesn't pull usually, but he got excited about some birds, took a big bound, and snapped the leash, not at the hardware, but literally ripped the leather apart. It was more like 4' after that. We keep it around for emergencies, but it's rather useless now. No handle or anything.


----------

